
Does the physics of Marty’s time travel add up? - Schiphol
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28374-back-to-the-future-does-physics-of-martys-time-travel-add-up/
======
ColinWright
It's an interesting game to play, trying to make sense of something someone
made up for the purposes of fictional entertainment. However, it does remind
me of this exchange:

    
    
        Leonard Hofstadter: 210, and you throw in the Iron Man helmet.
    
        Stuart:             Are you crazy? That helmet's signed by
                            Robert Downey Jr.
    
        Leonard Hofstadter: So?
    
        Stuart:             Okay, if you're gonna question the importance
                            of an actor's signature on a plastic helmet
                            from a movie based on a comic book, then all
                            of our lives have no meaning!
    

Maybe out lives _have_ no meaning ...

